# San Angelo, Texas



## Guest (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyone from San Angelo, Texas???....ANYONE!!!!


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

looks like you might be one of the few... at least on this forum....

sorry... we have a member of DNE that lives in Sherman... maybe you could come out to one of our meets... I see you drive my favorite member of the Nissan family...


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

BlueBOB said:


> *looks like you might be one of the few... at least on this forum....
> 
> sorry... we have a member of DNE that lives in Sherman... maybe you could come out to one of our meets... I see you drive my favorite member of the Nissan family...  *


LOL...wrong way Chris!
San Angelo is on the other end of the state
from Sherman. She's be better off talking to 
d_warner and HNE...


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

nope... you scared me when you said that... I KNEW San Angelo was east... 

Map

She ain't close to ANYTHING... maybe Austin. Odessa is the biggest city near her... geese!

Krista, you should DEFINITLY come out to the central texas nissan meet!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Here's a better one:
http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...O+gwgt2qbvz4+Ztc8MOXIGoPah7rpwvzdzvxGkuNO4W0=


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

linky no worky.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

you should try and make it out to central texas meet. Get to meet all of us out there.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

BlueBOB said:


> *linky no worky. *


Hmm, works for me!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2003)

Thanks ppl.. I don't kno about meetin up with you guys but iam going to odessa in the 16th .. so yea but it's for softball hehe


----------

